# Pet + Book photos?



## DanteJanvier (Jun 30, 2019)

This is my little guy, Dorian. He likes to sit with me when I read. I have trained him to sit beside me, not on top of the book!
share a pic of your pet, especially if it is interested in your book or your writing!


----------



## Delete This Account (Sep 2, 2015)

Tigger helping me update my web site with my latest book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My little dog helping to promote my books. 😊


----------

